# very early stages



## GemD (Oct 9, 2012)

hi there,my husband and i have recently been strongly thinking of moving to canada,as the title says its very early stages havnt done anything about it yet we are researching! its hard to know where to start really theres so much to think of,we also have three kids another one on the way so it wudnt b for a while yet,i want to do all the research first as its a big move! hope to find lots of helpful info here


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

GemD said:


> hi there,my husband and i have recently been strongly thinking of moving to canada,as the title says its very early stages havnt done anything about it yet we are researching! its hard to know where to start really theres so much to think of,we also have three kids another one on the way so it wudnt b for a while yet,i want to do all the research first as its a big move! hope to find lots of helpful info here


Hi we are living in saskatchewan from wexford and will help u out with any questions.let me no what profession u both are ,plus i have teenagers on facebook if your kids are same age


----------



## VSC (Sep 18, 2012)

I would like to know if I may request your assistance regarding some questions I have about the site and about expats (US to Canada) in general.

Vendor Surveillance Corporation is a global quality assurance company that partners with major aerospace and defense industry leaders to provide support in supplier quality, supply chain management and world-wide technical support. We assist these companies in ensuring and improving the performance of their supply chain. Our contractors work on a 1099 tax status.

Some of the companies we work with have recently requested contractors to hold US citizenship status and work in Canada. I would like to know if you have any insight regarding any requirements or specifications for this.
Also, since some of the companies require relocation to Canada, could you provide any knowledge regarding the steps in which a US citizen would need to take in order to successfully relocate to Canada?

Your time and assistance is greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## GemD (Oct 9, 2012)

hi dealdish thanks for the reply,my husband is a welder,i wud b in admin,ive herd the wages are good over there,well for a welder anyway,wud the 2 of us need to work over there or wud it b a struggle coz i herd the rents were dear


----------



## Eire2012 (Oct 15, 2012)

*hi*

hi there GMD

Where you thinking of moving too! We will be in Edmonton hopefully and have 4 kids too. You can pm me if you want. We are hoping to be out early next year?

What part of Ireland are you in? Also if you don't mind me asking what kind of work is your husband in?


----------



## Eire2012 (Oct 15, 2012)

sorry meant GemD


----------



## GemD (Oct 9, 2012)

hi eire2012 not sure yet where were moving to was thinking edmonton as ive herd lots bout it,but i suppose it wud depend on jobs,my husband is a welder.ru hoping on getting jobs from here


----------



## Thoriceland (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello,
Can someone tell me if there is any difference in Carpenter wage in Sahkatewan and Alberta.
Regarding there is a boom in Alberta. ?
And are there same regulations regarding hire foreign skilld workers.?


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

Thoriceland said:


> Hello,
> Can someone tell me if there is any difference in Carpenter wage in Sahkatewan and Alberta.
> Regarding there is a boom in Alberta. ?
> And are there same regulations regarding hire foreign skilld workers.?



My guess is that Carpenter wages are higher in Alberta than in Saskatchewan due to demand. In the first 9 months of 2012 (Jan to Sept) close to 60,000 people moved to Alberta. These people obviously need places to live which equals new houses which equals many, many jobs for builders.

I live on the southern most part of Edmonton, Alberta. I had a new house built 6 years ago. When we moved in 6 years ago, we were totally surrounded by empty space (looking south) as far as the eye could see. Now 6 years later... that empty space is long gone. We are surrounded by "thousands" of new houses in every direction.

For more info on Alberta or Edmonton, see my comments of today under the "NEED ADVICE ASAP on moving to Canada" link under the Canada topics.


----------



## kecy14 (Mar 8, 2013)

dealdish said:


> Hi we are living in saskatchewan from wexford and will help u out with any questions.let me no what profession u both are ,plus i have teenagers on facebook if your kids are same age


Hi, we're hoping to move to Melfort/Saskatoon soon. We have 3 children, 7,9 and 17. Any advise would be greatly appreciated. How do your children like living there? My husband is a Welder too.

Karen


----------

